# Richiesta parere uomini traditori



## diavoletta (26 Aprile 2012)

Sono sempre io a cercare il mio amante, io non sono dell'idea che bisogna essere distaccati, se io ho voglia di cercarlo , anche se tre volte al giorno, lo faccio..

Chiedo a Voi uomini traditori, preferite un amante che vi cerca (ovviamente non essere assilante) che vi chiama tutti i giorni oppure una che non vi caga???

Accetto qualsiasi tipo di risposta


----------



## Konrad (26 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Sono sempre io a cercare il mio amante, io non sono dell'idea che bisogna essere distaccati, se io ho voglia di cercarlo , anche se tre volte al giorno, lo faccio..
> Chiedo a Voi uomini traditori, preferite un amante che vi cerca (ovviamente non essere assilante) che vi chiama tutti i giorni oppure una che non vi caga???
> Accetto qualsiasi tipo di risposta


Fermo restando che preferirei non tradire... preferisco un'amante piuttosto che un amante.


----------



## diavoletta (26 Aprile 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Fermo restando che preferirei non tradire... preferisco un'amante piuttosto che un amante.


hai ragione.... ho scritto di fretta


----------



## The Cheater (26 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Sono sempre io a cercare il mio amante, io non sono dell'idea che bisogna essere distaccati, se io ho voglia di cercarlo , anche se tre volte al giorno, lo faccio..
> 
> Chiedo a Voi uomini traditori, preferite un amante che vi cerca (ovviamente non essere assilante) che vi chiama tutti i giorni oppure una che non vi caga???
> 
> Accetto qualsiasi tipo di risposta


domanda che si presta a diverse risposte:

c'è chi vuole l'amante che non cerca mai ma sempre disponibile
chi vuole quella che ogni tanto cerchi
chi quella che cerca ma "nei momenti giusti"
chi vuole essere sempre cercato anche se quasi sempre non disponibile

nel mio caso solo una volta fui cercato in un momento "not avaiable" ma pià che arrabbiarmi pensai che avesse bisogno di qualcosa e mi preoccupai...non risposi ovviamente e non fui scoperto, ma cercai subito un modo per contattarla perchè per l'appunto ero preoccupato (era la vigilia del suo volo per roma)

non ci sono regole nelle storie extraconiugali...dipende da mille fattori...

può essere che lui non cerca perchè vuole fare un po' lo stronzo e giocarci...può anche darsi però che lui lo stronxo lo sia veramente e quando sta con la moglie DIMENTICA la tua esistenza...


----------



## diavoletta (26 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> domanda che si presta a diverse risposte:
> 
> c'è chi vuole l'amante che non cerca mai ma sempre disponibile
> chi vuole quella che ogni tanto cerchi
> ...


Lui , secondo me è la quarta opzione, anche perchè lui può non rispondere ai miei sms , ma se io non lo chiamo un giorno mi chiama scocciato, sul perchè non l'ho chiamato o non ho risposto ai suoi messaggi.

Lui se io lo chiamo mi risponde subito e stiamo al telefono tanto... se non mi risponde poi mi richiama... aiuto non so più cosa fare.

Tu quali delle 4 opzioni preferisci?


----------



## Sole (26 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Lui , secondo me è la quarta opzione, anche perchè lui può non rispondere ai miei sms , ma se io non lo chiamo un giorno mi chiama scocciato, sul perchè non l'ho chiamato o non ho risposto ai suoi messaggi.
> 
> *Lui se io lo chiamo mi risponde subito e stiamo al telefono tanto... se non mi risponde poi mi richiama... aiuto non so più cosa fare.
> *
> Tu quali delle 4 opzioni preferisci?


Io comincerei a pensare ad altro e a distrarmi un po'.


----------



## diavoletta (26 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io comincerei a pensare ad altro e a distrarmi un po'.


Pensare a cosa?? ci sono troppo dentro


----------



## Eliade (26 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Pensare a cosa?? ci sono troppo dentro


Allora dovresti guardare in faccia la realtà: non sei la sua priorità.
Vuole essere cercato, non si sbatte più di tanto a contraccambiare, e non vuole rotture di scatole (ecco perché se non lo chiami ti chiama scocciato e ti chiede il perché).

E' una questione di scelte o ti fai andare bene questo oppure cerchi di meglio (il che non è più così difficile).


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Sono sempre io a cercare il mio amante, io non sono dell'idea che bisogna essere distaccati, se io ho voglia di cercarlo , anche se tre volte al giorno, lo faccio..
> 
> Chiedo a Voi uomini traditori, preferite un amante che vi cerca (ovviamente non essere assilante) che vi chiama tutti i giorni oppure una che non vi caga???
> 
> Accetto qualsiasi tipo di risposta


Dipende da come è stata impostata la relazione. Secondo me, una volta rispettate le fasce di "sicurezza", è bene fare quello che si sente. In questo le nuove opportunità offerte da Internet aiutano moltissimo. Puoi scrivergli quando ti pare, ad esempio. Puoi mandare idee, immagini, pensieri, musica... sapendo che leggerà.
E poi vada come vada. Tutto deve fluire con spontaneità.

Hiro


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Sono sempre io a cercare il mio amante, io non sono dell'idea che bisogna essere distaccati, se io ho voglia di cercarlo , anche se tre volte al giorno, lo faccio..
> 
> Chiedo a Voi uomini traditori, preferite un amante che vi cerca (ovviamente non essere assilante) che vi chiama tutti i giorni oppure una che non vi caga???
> 
> Accetto qualsiasi tipo di risposta


Vuoi un buon consiglio: parlane con lui nel modo giusto. Qui troverai tra qualche buon consiglio anche tante c.....e che non ti saranno di alcun aiuto. La relazione e' la vostra, affronta lui. Di cosa hai paura?

Sabina


----------



## diavoletta (27 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vuoi un buon consiglio: parlane con lui nel modo giusto. Qui troverai tra qualche buon consiglio anche tante c.....e che non ti saranno di alcun aiuto. La relazione e' la vostra, affronta lui. Di cosa hai paura?
> 
> Sabina


Grazie del consiglio..

Ho paura di essere troppo assilante e se non lo cerco che pensi che sia troppo distaccata..

Lo so che sono paranoie da bambine ma io a lui ci tengo


----------



## lothar57 (27 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Sono sempre io a cercare il mio amante, io non sono dell'idea che bisogna essere distaccati, se io ho voglia di cercarlo , anche se tre volte al giorno, lo faccio..
> 
> Chiedo a Voi uomini traditori, preferite un amante che vi cerca (ovviamente non essere assilante) che vi chiama tutti i giorni oppure una che non vi caga???
> 
> Accetto qualsiasi tipo di risposta



Buongiorno Diavoletta...io ti manderei subito al..diavolo...se e' una cosa che riguarda sesso e stop che senso ha 3 volte al gg????


----------



## diavoletta (27 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Diavoletta...io ti manderei subito al..diavolo...se e' una cosa che riguarda sesso e stop che senso ha 3 volte al gg????


Non è  che lo chiamo tutti i giorni tre volte al giorno, può capitare..... poi scusa tè la tua amante quante volte la senti?


----------



## diavoletta (27 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Non è  che lo chiamo tutti i giorni tre volte al giorno, può capitare..... poi scusa tè la tua amante quante volte la senti?


Per esempio lìho appena chiamato... la telefonata è stata breve.... era impegnato ci risentiremo nel pomeriggio sue parole


----------



## gas (27 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Sono sempre io a cercare il mio amante, io non sono dell'idea che bisogna essere distaccati, se io ho voglia di cercarlo , anche se tre volte al giorno, lo faccio..
> 
> Chiedo a Voi uomini traditori, preferite un amante che vi cerca (ovviamente non essere assilante) che vi chiama tutti i giorni oppure una che non vi caga???
> 
> Accetto qualsiasi tipo di risposta


Cara Diavoletta, dipende dal tipo di rapporto.
Se il rapporto è basato sul sesso, che chiami quando ha voglia di scop..re.
Se invece le due persone sono innamorate, beh mille volte forse sono anche poche.
Per quanto ti riguarda, se sei tu che chiami sempre lui, beh ci farei un pensierino no?:smile:


----------



## Sole (27 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Grazie del consiglio..
> 
> Ho paura di essere troppo assilante e se non lo cerco che pensi che sia troppo distaccata..
> 
> Lo so che sono paranoie da bambine ma io a lui ci tengo


Scusa diavoletta, ma io credo che un rapporto si costruisca in due.

Quello che provi tu è chiaro e tu stessa lo riconosci: ci sei troppo dentro, a lui ci tieni, eccetera eccetera.

Ora, a parte i primi momenti, quando magari non è chiaro a nessuno dei due come evolverà il rapporto, dopo le prime fasi di solito si intuisce che tipo di piega potrà prendere.

Se tu ti poni tutti questi problemi, è piuttosto evidente che tra voi non ci sia troppo equilibrio. O tu fai un passo indietro e ti regoli sulla base di quello che lui può darti, o lui si fa avanti.

Il problema è che è difficile che una persona si faccia avanti se non ha lo spazio per farlo 

Dagli questo spazio, cerca di ridimensionare un po' l'importanza che ha nella tua vita... a volte bastano piccole strategie. Che non vuol dire non chiamarlo più, ma semplicemente fare un passetto indietro e dargli la possibilità, se lo desidera, di cercarti.


----------



## diavoletta (27 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Cara Diavoletta, dipende dal tipo di rapporto.
> Se il rapporto è basato sul sesso, che chiami quando ha voglia di scop..re.
> Se invece le due persone sono innamorate, beh mille volte forse sono anche poche.
> Per quanto ti riguarda, se sei tu che chiami sempre lui, beh ci farei un pensierino no?:smile:


Per me non è basato sul sesso.... secondo me una storia di solo sesso non va avanti per 14 mesi... o sbaglio???? o sono io che vivo su un altro pianeta 

Io l'avevo già scritto in altri post .. io sono innamorata lui , a detta sua, mi vuol bene e se fosse solo una storia di sesso non mi vorrebbe bene ....

Non ho detto che sono sempre io anche lui mi chiama, ma solo se non mi sene dal giorno prima.. ormai l'ho capito a lui piace farsi cercare, ma se vede che per un giorno non lo chiamo mi chiama lui.


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2012)

scusami diavoletta ma di che parlate ogni giorno

non ha paura ti venga a noia o tu a lui?


----------



## lothar57 (27 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Non è che lo chiamo tutti i giorni tre volte al giorno, può capitare..... poi scusa tè la tua amante quante volte la senti?


sentita ora..ma fammi pensare...uhm..direi che sono passati 5-6gg...e aggiungo che ci rivediamo..forse..pross settimana..dopo ..bo..20-25gg..


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Per me non è basato sul sesso.... secondo me una storia di solo sesso non va avanti per 14 mesi... o sbaglio???? o sono io che vivo su un altro pianeta
> 
> Io l'avevo già scritto in altri post .. io sono innamorata lui , a detta sua, mi vuol bene e se fosse solo una storia di sesso non mi vorrebbe bene ....
> 
> Non ho detto che sono sempre io anche lui mi chiama, ma solo se non mi sene dal giorno prima.. ormai l'ho capito a lui piace farsi cercare, ma se vede che per un giorno non lo chiamo mi chiama lui.


Ciao Diavoletta,
io penso che lui ti tenga in pugno, e che tutti i suoi bei discorsi siano per scoparti quando vuole.
Sa benissimo che tu sei cotta, magari se ne vanta anche con gli amici al bar.
Pensi davvero che lui soffra se non ti sente?
La sua unica sofferenza sarebbe se tu ti trovassi un altro.

Non credere alle parole.
Non mi stancherò mai di dirlo.


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2012)

anche io penso voglia tenereti in pungo e sapere che cmq ci sei
un uomo amante  quello che è se ci tiene .. te lo dimostra in modo diverso enon così

non ha senso qsto tuo ostinarti a cercarlo
e il suo richiamarti se non ti fai sentire è solo un modo x gratificare il suo ego e tenere sto filo in qualche modo
io fossi in te sparirei per un po', x te stessa

solo che quando sei così coinvolta perdi la lucidità di giudizio che senz'altro avresti avuto in altre circostanze


----------



## gas (27 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Per me non è basato sul sesso.... secondo me una storia di solo sesso non va avanti per 14 mesi... o sbaglio???? o sono io che vivo su un altro pianeta
> 
> Io l'avevo già scritto in altri post .. io sono innamorata lui , a detta sua, mi vuol bene e se fosse solo una storia di sesso non mi vorrebbe bene ....
> 
> Non ho detto che sono sempre io anche lui mi chiama, ma solo se non mi sene dal giorno prima.. ormai l'ho capito a lui piace farsi cercare, ma se vede che per un giorno non lo chiamo mi chiama lui.


Perchè dici che una storia di solo sesso non può andare avanti per 14 mesi? Ritengo che possa durare anche molto 
A detta sua ti vuole bene? Perchè te lo devi sentir dire? Non ti accorgi se effettivamente (non userei il bene ma l'amore) ti ama? Non riesci a sentire il lui l'attaccamento di una persona che ti desidera?
Se tu non chiami il giorno seguente ti chiama lui. Ma lui non sente mai il desiderio di chiamarti in ogno ora del giorno o della notte? Non ti scrive mai 4 righe o un sms nei quali esprime il suo amore nei tuoi confronti?

Beh ti devo dire che un rapporto così io lo avrei già archiviato e sarebbe già ben impolverato.
Scusa la sincerità!
:blabla:


----------



## diavoletta (27 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Scusa diavoletta, ma io credo che un rapporto si costruisca in due.
> 
> Quello che provi tu è chiaro e tu stessa lo riconosci: ci sei troppo dentro, a lui ci tieni, eccetera eccetera.
> 
> ...


Grazie sole ...

Il problema è che non riesco a capire che tipo di piega ha preso il nostro rapporto...non si capisce 

Cosa intendi non avere lo spazio per farlo... 

Il mio problema è che ho bisogno di sentirlo... mi rende serena


----------



## diavoletta (27 Aprile 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> scusami diavoletta ma di che parlate ogni giorno
> 
> non ha paura ti venga a noia o tu a lui?


Ci sentiamo anche solo per salutarci.... tu quante volte lo senti?


----------



## diavoletta (27 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sentita ora..ma fammi pensare...uhm..direi che sono passati 5-6gg...e aggiungo che ci rivediamo..forse..pross settimana..dopo ..bo..20-25gg..


E non ti è mancata???? Anche noi ci vediamo ogni 20 giorni...


----------



## diavoletta (27 Aprile 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> anche io penso voglia tenereti in pungo e sapere che cmq ci sei
> un uomo amante  quello che è se ci tiene .. te lo dimostra in modo diverso enon così
> 
> non ha senso qsto tuo ostinarti a cercarlo
> ...


hai pienamente ragione .... se non fossi cosi coinvolta sarei scomparsa...... ma tu come fai a essere distaccata?


----------



## Sole (27 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Grazie sole ...
> 
> Il problema è che non riesco a capire che tipo di piega ha preso il nostro rapporto...non si capisce
> 
> ...


Io non posso cercare qualcuno che cerca sempre me per primo. Non posso sentire la sua mancanza se è sempre presente. Non posso dimostrargli che ci tengo se non mi dà la possibilità di farlo perchè arriva sempre prima lui... questo intendo


----------



## diavoletta (27 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non posso cercare qualcuno che cerca sempre me per primo. Non posso sentire la sua mancanza se è sempre presente. Non posso dimostrargli che ci tengo se non mi dà la possibilità di farlo perchè arriva sempre prima lui... questo intendo


Allora proverò  a fare cosi.... tu l'hai già fatto ?? ha funzionato


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> hai pienamente ragione .... se non fossi cosi coinvolta sarei scomparsa...... ma tu come fai a essere distaccata?


intanto ho 3 bimbi che sono la mia ragione di vita
intanto è una cosa che o la vivi così o niente
e come elggerai ci sono cmq difficoltà quando poi si trasforma in altro 

distaccata non sono ma mi impongo di vivermi la mia vita 
e poi non so, sento che mi vuole davvero bene
c'è sempre s eho bisogno mi da mille attenzioni

ed è una cosa che va oltre tutto il resto

poi cmq queste storie vanno prese così, per il bello di quei rari momenti
io penso


----------



## Sole (27 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Allora proverò  a fare cosi.... tu l'hai già fatto ?? ha funzionato


Sì. L'ho già fatto. Con mio marito innanzitutto. E cerco di farlo sempre, in ogni relazione.


----------



## gas (27 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì. L'ho già fatto. Con mio marito innanzitutto. E cerco di farlo sempre, in ogni relazione.


:up:


----------



## diavoletta (27 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> :up:


mah... non ne sono convinta..


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> mah... non ne sono convinta..


funziona fidati


----------



## diavoletta (27 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> funziona fidati


Anche tu stesso mio casino?


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Anche tu stesso mio casino?


no...ma funziona nella vita in generale!


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Sono sempre io a cercare il mio amante, io non sono dell'idea che bisogna essere distaccati, se io ho voglia di cercarlo , anche se tre volte al giorno, lo faccio..
> 
> Chiedo a Voi uomini traditori, preferite un amante che vi cerca (ovviamente non essere assilante) che vi chiama tutti i giorni oppure una che non vi caga???
> 
> Accetto qualsiasi tipo di risposta


*Preferisco una che mi chiama quando ha voglia di farlo, e se non le rispondo, oppure le rispondo e le dico: *
_
Guarda ci risentiamo fra un pò che adesso stò impicciato 

_non cominci subito a pensare alle seguenti eventualità con le percentuali indicate:

95% - Stà scopando
4%   - Stà per scopare
1%   - Stà impicciato e non può darmi retta

Trovarsi costretti a dover cercare di stabilire una strategia, un modus operandi, per sentirsi con qualcuno, bhò, perdonate, ma a me pare una cosa da matti, ma mi rendo conto che questo ragionamento deriva dal particolare rapporto che ho io col telefono. L'importante, vista la praticolarità del tipo di rapporti di cui si parla qui dentro, è stare attenti a particolari norme di sicurezza.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Diavoletta...io ti manderei subito al..diavolo...se e' una cosa che riguarda sesso e stop che senso ha 3 volte al gg????



(PSSSSSS...so che non c'entra nulla ma mi viene spontaneo dire che è anche grazie a donne come lei che noi mogli scopriamo tutto...fai attenzione...la tipa di mio marito faceva così...)


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> (PSSSSSS...so che non c'entra nulla ma mi viene spontaneo dire che è anche grazie a donne come lei che noi mogli scopriamo tutto...fai attenzione...la tipa di mio marito faceva così...)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
è vero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Preferisco una che mi chiama quando ha voglia di farlo, e se non le rispondo, oppure le rispondo e le dico: *
> _
> Guarda ci risentiamo fra un pò che adesso stò impicciato
> 
> ...


non dico nulla.... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> è vero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


beh diciamola tutta questa qui scriveva su fb (bacheca pubblica) tutto quello che accadeva a loro due...
io conoscendo mio marito ho fatto 2+2...che in questo caso non ha fatto 4 ma 3....e poi dicono che la matematica non è un'opinione...


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh diciamola tutta questa qui scriveva su fb (bacheca pubblica) tutto quello che accadeva a loro due...
> io conoscendo mio marito ho fatto 2+2...che in questo caso non ha fatto 4 ma 3....e poi dicono che la matematica non è un'opinione...


no la mia mandava sms in continuazione...e poi mi ha mandato un paio di lettere anonime a casa per rendermi partecipe delle loro cose....poi è venuta sotto casa.....


----------



## Annuccia (27 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no la mia mandava sms in continuazione...e poi mi ha mandato un paio di lettere anonime a casa per rendermi partecipe delle loro cose....poi è venuta sotto casa.....



...ha battuto la mia....

però la rivincita non la voglio ok??

cmq...poverine...


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ...ha battuto la mia....
> 
> però la rivincita non la voglio ok??
> 
> cmq...poverine...


guarda io col senno di poi ti dico che in tutta sta storia c'ho solo guadagnato...


----------



## Annuccia (27 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda io col senno di poi ti dico che in tutta sta storia c'ho solo guadagnato...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
la pensiamo allo stesso modo...
mi piace molto quello che hai detto...
anche se sarebbe meglio tagliare qui la discussione perchè stiamo cambiando tema al 3d(si chiama così boh)
e poi qualcuno si incazza...
pensala sempre così.....brava!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> (PSSSSSS...so che non c'entra nulla ma mi viene spontaneo dire che è anche grazie a donne come lei che noi mogli scopriamo tutto...fai attenzione...la tipa di mio marito faceva così...)


Guarda che anche io sono sposata, e quando lo chiamo è perche so che posso farlo... quindi prima di dire le cose leggi bene quello che ho scritto 

Diavoletta


----------



## bastardo dentro (27 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Per me non è basato sul sesso.... secondo me una storia di solo sesso non va avanti per 14 mesi... o sbaglio???? o sono io che vivo su un altro pianeta
> 
> Io l'avevo già scritto in altri post .. io sono innamorata lui , a detta sua, mi vuol bene e se fosse solo una storia di sesso non mi vorrebbe bene ....
> 
> Non ho detto che sono sempre io anche lui mi chiama, ma solo se non mi sene dal giorno prima.. ormai l'ho capito a lui piace farsi cercare, ma se vede che per un giorno non lo chiamo mi chiama lui.


non ripeterò quello che già sicuramente altri ti hanno detto. da traditore ti dico che voler bene non è incompatibile con il ruolo di amante, anzi.... io volevo molto bene alla mia amante tanto che alla fine il sentimento era forte tanto quanto l'aspetto sessuale. lui probabilmente si comporta così per non perdere il controllo e con moglie e figli è bene che non lo perda. Lui sa che in ogni momento deve poter rinunciare a te (questo ovviamente se ha in testa di rimanere in famiglia). anche se provasse altre cose non te le potrebbe dire... 

bastardo dentro


----------



## stellina (28 Aprile 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non ripeterò quello che già sicuramente altri ti hanno detto. da traditore ti dico che voler bene non è incompatibile con il ruolo di amante, anzi.... io volevo molto bene alla mia amante tanto che alla fine il sentimento era forte tanto quanto l'aspetto sessuale. lui probabilmente si comporta così per non perdere il controllo e con moglie e figli è bene che non lo perda. Lui sa che in ogni momento deve poter rinunciare a te (questo ovviamente se ha in testa di rimanere in famiglia). *anche se provasse altre cose non te le potrebbe dire...*
> 
> bastardo dentro


concordo col tuo punto di vista. la ricerca dell'equilibrio interiore per restare in famiglia.
ma permettimi una domanda a cui se mi vorrai rispondere te ne sarò grata.
sul neretto: anche se provasse altre cose non te le potrebbe dire...perchè non potrebbe?


----------



## diavoletta (29 Aprile 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non ripeterò quello che già sicuramente altri ti hanno detto. da traditore ti dico che voler bene non è incompatibile con il ruolo di amante, anzi.... io volevo molto bene alla mia amante tanto che alla fine il sentimento era forte tanto quanto l'aspetto sessuale. lui probabilmente si comporta così per non perdere il controllo e con moglie e figli è bene che non lo perda. Lui sa che in ogni momento deve poter rinunciare a te (questo ovviamente se ha in testa di rimanere in famiglia). anche se provasse altre cose non te le potrebbe dire...
> 
> bastardo dentro


Anche io mi chiedo perchè secondo te, se provasse qualcosa per me non me lo direbbe... cosa ci sarebbe di male..

Io so solo che questa mattinami sono svegliata con l'idea di seguire i vostri consigli, soprattutto di Sole, e di lasciargli più spazio vedere se effettivamente gli manco.. ora cercherò settimana prossima a non cercarlo... vediamo se lo farà lui.. se non mi cerca, be è chiaro.... non gli manco e quindi anche io mi leverò questo dubbio ch mi uccide e mi comporterò di conseguenza


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Anche io mi chiedo perchè secondo te, se provasse qualcosa per me non me lo direbbe... cosa ci sarebbe di male..
> 
> Io so solo che questa mattinami sono svegliata con l'idea di seguire i vostri consigli, soprattutto di Sole, e di lasciargli più spazio vedere se effettivamente gli manco.. ora cercherò settimana prossima a non cercarlo... vediamo se lo farà lui.. se non mi cerca, be è chiaro.... non gli manco e quindi anche io mi leverò questo dubbio ch mi uccide e mi comporterò di conseguenza


Ma scusami...sta tenta...
COme fai a dedurre che se una persona non si fa sentire...è perchè non gli manchi...
Non è più normale pensare o ritenere...che avrà altro da fare eh?

Insomma qua io non conosco il galateo dei sms...
Ma so in che casini uno si possa mettere...

Ma scusa non è più bello se ognuno è libero di fare come gli pare?

Ti va di mandarmi 5 sms al giorno?
Fallo no?
Ovvio se magari mi mandi un sms e lo leggo e sorrido...come faccio a dirti che ho solo sorriso?

Dai casso un dubbio che ti uccide...
Ma dove siamo?

Insomma parliamone.
Ma scusami un attimo essere come dire amanti, non è vivere, quella fetta di frequentazione che ci spetta o meglio che ci si riesce a prendere? magari in mezzo a un mare di casini?

E una volta che non c'erano tutti sti aggeggi come facevano gli amanti? Eh?

Ma non voglio essere duro con te...
Forse sono così incazzoso perchè rivedo un certo me...e non mi rendevo conto...
Il risultato è stato che ho esasperato sta persona che è esplosa in un tremendissimo "Mollami mi stai con il fiato sul collo!"...

In effetti lei scambiava le mie attenzioni come intromissioni o controlli sulla sua vita no?
E mi sono lasciato ingannare da questo, quando aveva bisogno lei, io ero sempre pronto, ingiustamente, incautamente, a mollare tutto per lei...

Adesso sono tornato in me stesso.
Prima vengo io, poi io, poi ancora io...e infine gli altri...
Come dire hai bisogno di me? 

Ok...mettersi in fila...quando ho tempo, quando posso, quando me la sento ti do retta...altrimenti poi mi ritrovo con tutte le mie cose da fare...e tu non le farai certo al posto mio....no?

Tu non hai una vita piena di cose?


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusami...sta tenta...
> COme fai a dedurre che se una persona non si fa sentire...è perchè non gli manchi...
> Non è più normale pensare o ritenere...che avrà altro da fare eh?
> 
> ...


Condivido in pieno.
Mi rivedo in Diavoletta: io parecchio tempo fa. Anch'io cercavo conferme qui. Ma qui non trovi molte conferme, anzi a volte ti dicono il contrario di quello che speri (come e' accaduto a te). L'unico modo e' parlare con lui, ma parlargli nel modo giusto. Con tranquillità, senza assillarlo, lasciandogli i suoi spazi e mostrandogli che sei una donna indipendente e con interessi indipendentemente da lui.  E' con il dialogo che il rapporto acquista profondità.


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh diciamola tutta questa qui scriveva su fb (bacheca pubblica) tutto quello che accadeva a loro due...
> io conoscendo mio marito ho fatto 2+2...che in questo caso non ha fatto 4 ma 3....e poi dicono che la matematica non è un'opinione...



......che idiota....


----------



## diavoletta (30 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusami...sta tenta...
> COme fai a dedurre che se una persona non si fa sentire...è perchè non gli manchi...
> Non è più normale pensare o ritenere...che avrà altro da fare eh?
> 
> ...


Forse hai ragione.... certo che anche io ho le mie cose da fare ma un pensiero per lui durante il giorno ce l'ho sempre....

Poi cosa vuol dire che ha altro fare???? Non hai un c.... di minuto per chiamarmi oppure mandarmi un sms? non ci credo se a una persona interessi il tempo lo trovi...

Adesso sono qua che sto impegnando la testa e le mani per non chiamarlo e cosi farò tutta la settimana?? Presa di posiziione?? Si.... vedremo dove porterà


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione.... certo che anche io ho le mie cose da fare ma un pensiero per lui durante il giorno ce l'ho sempre....
> 
> Poi cosa vuol dire che ha altro fare???? Non hai un c.... di minuto per chiamarmi oppure mandarmi un sms? non ci credo se a una persona interessi il tempo lo trovi...
> 
> Adesso sono qua che sto impegnando la testa e le mani per non chiamarlo e cosi farò tutta la settimana?? Presa di posiziione?? Si.... vedremo dove porterà


Allora bisogna vedere che testo ha il sms no?
Poi se leggi la mia firma...ho sempre ragione: è stabilito da un editto del principe Lothar.
Per esempio io ora odio mandare sms...sai perchè ?
Si è rotto il tasto canc...e se sbaglio una sillaba so fottuto...

Ma se una mi manda un sms con scritto cip cip...che le rispondo? Ciop ciop?
Un'altra mi scrive flop flop...e le rispondo ma sei flippata?

Però tu hai RAGIONE su una cosa...
Se una persona ti interessa la coltivi e trovi sempre il tempo per lei...
Se una persona ti rompe alle sue richieste di disponibilità troverai sempre na montagna di difficoltà no?

Ma che problemi ti fai...
Vuoi chiamarlo?
Chiamalo no?
Al massimo non ti risponde, voglio dire...

Ma ricordati che c'è tutta una vita che tu non vedi e a cui tu non partecipi...

Poi te le dico di cuore...
Io ho visto molti uomini dire...ah Chiamami quando vuoi, ah io non ho problemi...ecc..ecc..ecc...poi invece sono tenduti a vista con la sciopa da un'arpia eh?

E così senti di gente che non ha più potuto chiamare nessuno perchè la moglie ha gettato il cellulare di lui dalla finestra eh? O dentro la stufa eh?

Veramente, TE LO GIURO, io confrontandomi con le persone ho scoperto di vivere veramente in un'oasi di libertà eh?

Hai qualcosa da dirgli?
Chiamalo: ciao, avevo voglia di sentirti, ciao tutto bene, bon ci vediamo ciao...

Mah...


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora bisogna vedere che testo ha il sms no?
> Poi se leggi la mia firma...ho sempre ragione: è stabilito da un editto del principe Lothar.
> Per esempio io ora odio mandare sms...sai perchè ?
> Si è rotto il tasto canc...e se sbaglio una sillaba so fottuto...
> ...


ciao amico..come ho scritto da qualche altra parte...portato cell segreto al mare...per non chiamarla,pensa che cretino..mi sono dimenticato!!!!grande amore vero???e stamattina qdo ci siamo sentiti,dopo un po'ho inventato balla per tagliare corto..a me interessa scoparla,mica saperer che casso aveva fatto sabato e dom!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora bisogna vedere che testo ha il sms no?
> Poi se leggi la mia firma...ho sempre ragione: è stabilito da un editto del principe Lothar.
> Per esempio io ora odio mandare sms...sai perchè ?
> Si è rotto il tasto canc...e se sbaglio una sillaba so fottuto...
> ...


Grazie .. hai pienamente ragione...... farò cosi, basta seghe mentali ... mi vuole non mi vuole , certo anziche chiamarlo tutti i giorni mi limerò a due volte la settimana, cosi non mi riduco assilante e vedremo...

Grazie del consiglio 

Diavoletta


----------



## bubu (2 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao amico..come ho scritto da qualche altra parte...portato cell segreto al mare...per non chiamarla,pensa che cretino..mi sono dimenticato!!!!grande amore vero???e stamattina qdo ci siamo sentiti,dopo un po'ho inventato balla per tagliare corto..*a me interessa scoparla,mica saperer che casso aveva fatto sabato e dom*!!!


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


>


bè almeno è onesto....


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè almeno è onesto....


Sì, onesto con noi, non certo con lei...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè almeno è onesto....


Vero

ma resta da brivido comunque. Mi auguro di non trovare mai sulla mia strada un uomo che pensa questo di me e nel caso spero di riuscire ad evitarlo


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, onesto con noi, non certo con lei...


bè però non mi pare che gli abbia promesso nulla....quindi diciamo che è in parte onesto anche con lei 



farfalla ha detto:


> Vero
> 
> ma resta da brivido comunque. Mi auguro di non trovare mai sulla mia strada un uomo che pensa questo di me e nel caso spero di riuscire ad evitarlo


concordo...


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè però non mi pare che gli abbia promesso nulla....quindi diciamo che è in parte onesto anche con lei


Non gli ha promesso nulla, certo, ma le palle che inventa per continuare a scoparsela non sono il massimo dell'onestà.

Se fosse davvero onesto le direbbe 'io sto con te per scoparti, non per sapere cos'hai fatto il sabato e la domenica'.

Per quanto un rapporto tra amanti si basi sul sesso, visto che il sesso è fatto tra due esseri umani, un discorso simile metterebbe in dubbio quel minimo presupposto di rispetto reciproco che di solito è richiesto a un rapporto umano.


----------



## bubu (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè però non mi pare che gli abbia promesso nulla....quindi diciamo che è in parte onesto anche con lei
> insomma, se si inventa una balla per tagliar corto al telefono significa che non le abbia detto proprio "mi interessa solo scoparti non ascoltarti"!!! Dai, credo che a nessuna potrebbe far piacere sapere di essere solo una da scopare...
> e secondo me non farebbe piacere neanche ad un uomo.


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non gli ha promesso nulla, certo, ma le palle che inventa per continuare a scoparsela non sono il massimo dell'onestà.
> 
> Se fosse davvero onesto le direbbe 'io sto con te per scoparti, non per sapere cos'hai fatto il sabato e la domenica'.
> 
> Per quanto un rapporto tra amanti si basi sul sesso, visto che il sesso è fatto tra due esseri umani, un discorso simile metterebbe in dubbio quel minimo presupposto di rispetto reciproco che di solito è richiesto a un rapporto umano.


infatto ho scritto che è onesto solo in parte :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Simy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > bè però non mi pare che gli abbia promesso nulla....quindi diciamo che è in parte onesto anche con lei
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè almeno è onesto....


è questo quello che vuole....ma in teoria..scusatemi tanto...non sarebbe giusto e normale così...con la moglie si condivisdono certe cose non con l'amante...anche se poi  ogni storia ha le sue sfaccettature...
vabbeh io non dovrei neppure scrivere qui perchè come alcuni sanno le corna le porto e non le faccio...
quindi non so..non sono pratica della cosa...MA UNA RELAZIONE EXTRACONIUGALE....dovrebbe mantenersi entro certi limiti no??...ci si mette daccordo sul quando,sul dove...se si puo..se non si puo non fa nulla...nessuno dovrebbe mancare a nessuno..o per lo meno in questo modo...a mio parere non dovrebbe nemmeno durare moltissimo altrimenti..beh si finisce con il confondersi circa i sentimenti che si provano...o cmq ci si potrebbe addirittura innamorare...ma quando accade...come  si riesce a mantenere salde le due cose???
mi spiego meglio...se faccio le corna a mio marito con A...e mi innamoro...o meglio mi rendo conto che con lui provo qualcosa..che lo penso ecc ecc...personalmente(parlo di me di come sono fatta)non so se riuscirei a stare ancora con mio marito...poi non so.. forse bisogna trovarsi nella situazione per capire...


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è questo quello che vuole....ma in teoria..scusatemi tanto...non sarebbe giusto e normale così...con la moglie si condivisdono certe cose non con l'amante...anche se poi ogni storia ha le sue sfaccettature...
> vabbeh io non dovrei neppure scrivere qui perchè come alcuni sanno le corna le porto e non le faccio...
> quindi non so..non sono pratica della cosa...MA UNA RELAZIONE EXTRACONIUGALE....dovrebbe mantenersi entro certi limiti no??...ci si mette daccordo sul quando,sul dove...se si puo..se non si puo non fa nulla...nessuno dovrebbe mancare a nessuno..o per lo meno in questo modo...a mio parere non dovrebbe nemmeno durare moltissimo altrimenti..beh si finisce con il confondersi circa i sentimenti che si provano...o cmq ci si potrebbe addirittura innamorare...ma quando accade...come si riesce a mantenere salde le due cose???
> mi spiego meglio...se faccio le corna a mio marito con A...e mi innamoro...o meglio mi rendo conto che con lui provo qualcosa..che lo penso ecc ecc...personalmente(parlo di me di come sono fatta)non so se riuscirei a stare ancora con mio marito...poi non so.. forse bisogna trovarsi nella situazione per capire...



Cara Anna ti spiego con 1 esempio..(ora Tebe si incazzera'..ahaha)......Tebe e Manager stanno correndo il rischio amore,perche'si vedono tutte le mattine,e in un mese 4o 5 volte di motel,ovvio che si innamoreranno..e avranno casini in famiglia.
Io C...se la vedro' venerdi'..saranno..uh non tengo il conto..pero'occhio croce 30-40gg,,capito la differenza??


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Anna ti spiego con 1 esempio..(ora Tebe si incazzera'..ahaha)......Tebe e Manager stanno correndo il rischio amore,perche'si vedono tutte le mattine,e in un mese 4o 5 volte di motel,ovvio che si innamoreranno..e avranno casini in famiglia.
> Io C...se la vedro' venerdi'..saranno..uh non tengo il conto..pero'occhio croce 30-40gg,,capito la differenza??


Vedevo il mio amante 3/4 volte la settimana (per impegni comuni) e scopavamo 1 volta alla settimana a volte 2.
Non ci siamo innamorati come mai?
Sicuramente ci rispettavamo di più di quanto tu rispetti le tue amanti (che amanti non sono secondo me visto la rarità con cui le vedi)


----------



## Annuccia (2 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Anna ti spiego con 1 esempio..(ora Tebe si incazzera'..ahaha)......Tebe e Manager stanno correndo il rischio amore,perche'si vedono tutte le mattine,e in un mese 4o 5 volte di motel,ovvio che si innamoreranno..e avranno casini in famiglia.
> Io C...se la vedro' venerdi'..saranno..uh non tengo il conto..pero'occhio croce 30-40gg,,capito la differenza??


si si la differenza l'ho capita eccome...sono cose "occasionali" la tue...ed io sono daccordo con te...o meglio anch'io credo che farei così...credo..ancora quei panni non li ho indossati...


----------



## bubu (2 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bubu ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Buongiorno Bubu,devi sapere che,non mi chiedere quando,ma direi all'inizio mi disse''tu sei tipo che non si innamora,facilmente''...e io risposi''esatto...e noi non abbiamo futuro''...non l'ho mandato a dire!!
> ...


----------



## Eliade (2 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Anna ti spiego con 1 esempio..(ora Tebe si incazzera'..ahaha)......Tebe e Manager stanno correndo il rischio amore,perche'si vedono tutte le mattine*,e in un mese 4o 5 volte di motel,o*vvio che si innamoreranno..e avranno casini in famiglia.
> Io C...se la vedro' venerdi'..saranno..uh non tengo il conto..pero'occhio croce 30-40gg,,capito la differenza??


Lothar piano...non spariamo cazzate! Che manager nun c' a fa tutte queste volte! :rotfl:
Ti stai confondendo con qualche altro manager...:rotfl:
Per il resto quoto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lothar piano...non spariamo cazzate! Che manager nun c' a fa tutte queste volte! :rotfl:
> Ti stai confondendo con qualche altro manager...:rotfl:
> Per il resto quoto...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (2 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


L'ho solo scritto per amore della verità e perché nell'altro topic non mi ha fatto fare battute (  )!!!:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Anna ti spiego con 1 esempio..(ora Tebe si incazzera'..ahaha)......Tebe e Manager stanno correndo il rischio amore,perche'si vedono tutte le mattine,e in un mese 4o 5 volte di motel,ovvio che si innamoreranno..e avranno casini in famiglia.
> Io C...se la vedro' venerdi'..saranno..uh non tengo il conto..pero'occhio croce 30-40gg,,capito la differenza??


Ma lothar!!!
Che minchia dici!!!! Sei tu l'invornito! Ma che film ti sei fatto?
Allora...se va bene io e Manager ci vediamo due ore alla settimana in ufficio.
Motel una volta ogni mese e mezzo se va bene
La storia è iniziata a inizio febbraio mi pare e ci siamo visti ad oggi solo 2 volte in motel.
Ma che rischio amore, dai.

:incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lothar piano...non spariamo cazzate! Che manager nun c' a fa tutte queste volte! :rotfl:
> Ti stai confondendo con qualche altro manager...:rotfl:
> Per il resto quoto...


Ma che quoti pure tu!!!:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lothar piano...non spariamo cazzate! Che manager nun c' a fa tutte queste volte! :rotfl:
> Ti stai confondendo con qualche altro manager...:rotfl:
> Per il resto quoto...


Ciao Eliade!!!eh si hai ragione...ma credo consumi molto viagra..cosi'due al mese le fa':rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma lothar!!!
> Che minchia dici!!!! Sei tu l'invornito! Ma che film ti sei fatto?
> Allora...se va bene io e Manager ci vediamo due ore alla settimana in ufficio.
> Motel una volta ogni mese e mezzo se va bene
> ...


tigre dell'olona buona...se non t mando un maleficio e ti cadono le unghie......certo che arriva l'amore ..tesoro a farlo sempre con la stessa persona succede...non lo sapevi??ma qua'tutti mi dicono..accidenti Lothar e Manag sono cotti..sembrani 2 ragazzini''ahahahahhah


----------



## Indeciso (2 Maggio 2012)

Minchia, sembra di stare ad "uomini e donne" :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (2 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Minchia, sembra di stare ad "uomini e donne" :rotfl:


:rotfl:
io faccio l'opinionista!



lothar57 ha detto:


> tigre dell'olona buona...se non t mando un maleficio e ti cadono le unghie......certo che arriva l'amore ..tesoro a farlo sempre con la stessa persona succede...non lo sapevi??ma qua'tutti mi dicono..accidenti Lothar e Manag sono cotti..sembrani 2 ragazzini''ahahahahhah


  ...e succede si!!!!



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Eliade!!!eh si hai ragione...ma credo consumi molto viagra..cosi'due al mese le fa':rotfl:


Ma lothar non credo...con tutte le pillole per cuore che prende, credo ci rimarrebbe secco al primo colpo (se riuscisse mai a spararlo...:rotfl: )


Tebe ha detto:


> Ma che quoti pure tu!!!:incazzato::incazzato:


 Quoto...quoto! :rotfl:



Tebe ha detto:


> Ma che rischio amore, dai.
> 
> :incazzato:


ma se sei già passata da "5 volte e basta" a " possibile relazione sessuale duratura"...ma va laaaaaaaa...


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tigre dell'olona buona...se non t mando un maleficio e ti cadono le unghie......certo che arriva l'amore ..tesoro a farlo sempre con la stessa persona succede...non lo sapevi??ma qua'tutti mi dicono..accidenti Lothar e Manag sono cotti..sembrani 2 ragazzini''ahahahahhah


Certo...farlo sempre con la stessa persona può succedere di innamorarsi ma noi lo abbiamo solo due volte e non è che...insomma...

Ma che cotti...che ragazzini
calunnie belle e buone!


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Minchia, sembra di stare ad "uomini e donne" :rotfl:


Tu stai già facendo troppo il furbo!
Pensa alle indecisioni tue per favore!


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> io faccio l'opinionista!
> 
> ...e succede si!!!!
> ...


Opinionista Sibilla...peggio di Otelma.

e Non ho MAI detto possibile relazione sessuale duratura!
ma mai!!!!

Voi state spantegando gossip alla cronaca vera!!!


----------



## Eliade (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Opinionista Sibilla...peggio di Otelma.
> 
> e Non ho MAI detto possibile relazione sessuale duratura!
> ma mai!!!!
> ...


Cioè??
Che vorresti dire?? :incazzato:


----------



## diavoletta (5 Maggio 2012)

*AVEVATE RAGIONE*

Buongiorno

Vi ricordate.... quando dicevo che ero sempre io a cercare il mio amante?? Ho seguito il vostro consiglio, sono stata distaccata senza cercarlo continuamente, lui se ne è accorto mi ha chiamato.....

Grazie dei consigli


----------



## Eliade (5 Maggio 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Vi ricordate.... quando dicevo che ero sempre io a cercare il mio amante?? Ho seguito il vostro consiglio, sono stata distaccata senza cercarlo continuamente, lui se ne è accorto mi ha chiamato.....
> 
> Grazie dei consigli


Questa si che è una conquista!


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questa si che è una conquista! View attachment 4591


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questa si che è una conquista! View attachment 4591


C'è chi gode con poco.... tu te la ridi e godi di questo. Ancora più infantile!


----------

